# all you need to know about EXTENSIONS



## kimmy (Oct 3, 2006)

i've been doing hair extensions for a while, and i see alot of ladies asking about them here on Specktra, so i thought i'd post a little basic information in the hopes that it will help you ladies with any questions you may have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*what are they used for?*
extensions are used to build length and/or thickness to one's hair. they also are often used on people who either don't want to dye their hair, or like to change their hair colours frequently.

*what are the pros and cons?*
the _pros_ of hair extensions vary person to person. really, the one pro is the boost in self esteem it can give the client. many clients seek extensions because they are unhappy with the current length and/or density of their hair. and we all know, feeling good about your appearance translates into a higher, healthier self esteem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for clients who like to change their hair colours often, extensions can provide the benefit of keeping your hair in better shape, whereas frequent dying can severely damage hair.
however, hair extensions also have their _cons_. among these cons is damage. extensions that are done improperly can cause severe, irrepairable damage to the client's hair (this is why it's extremely important to find a stylist who knows what he or she is doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) extensions that are installed too tightly may pull out the client's own natural hair or cause breakage of the natural hair shaft.

*what are all the different types of extensions?*
extensions come in both real human hair and in synthetic hair. human hair, obviously will look more natural and costs more whereas synthetic extensions can be attained for pretty cheap and are very high in shine.

*how are they installed?*
this depends on what type of installation method you choose.

_pre-tipped bundles_ are installed with a heat device. they are small bunches of hair with keratin or fusion tips at the ends, these keratin or fusion tips are bonded to the client's natural hair by using a heated device (similar to a straightening or curling iron) and the bonds are melted to the hair, they are then rolled between the stylist's fingers (which are protected by rubber finger guards) until they are cooled. 


_shrinkie bundles_ are similar to the pre-tipped bundles in their application methods. they are bundles of stick hair that is pulled through a small shrinkie on the client's hair and then heated with the same tool at the pre-tipped bonds are melted with, the shrinkies are then cooled down the same way as in the method for installing pre-tipped hair. 


_micro-ring bundles_ are bundles of hair that have small rings at the top of the bundle. the client's natural hair is pulled through these small rings and the rings are then flattened with a ring flattener. 


_track hair_ can be either glued in or woven in. when the tracks are glued in, the stylist will seperate the client's hair into several sections (this portion of the method varies from client to client based on the look the client is trying to achieve) and the tracks are glued in with extension glue. they can also be woven in, which usually requires braiding the client's natural hair into the extension track. 

*how much do they cost?*
it all depends on what kind of extensions you want and how many you require. the cheapest way to get extensions is to do them yourself (which i wouldn't suggest, they can be very difficult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), these are often the track extensions that are glued in. you can find the supplies to do this at most beauty supply stores for under $50USD. for extensions done by professionals and using the pre-tipped, shrinkie or micro-ring installation method can cost anywhere from $300USD to $3,000USD; and in some cases, even more.

*how do i take care of them?*
you should never leave your extensions in for longer than three months, this is the most important care tip! after getting the extensions, you should wait 48 hours before washing or using styling products on your hair. you should avoid using heat styling products on your hair once you have had extensions installed as the heat can melt the bonds that keep the extension bundles to your hair. when you get your hair wet, you should towel dry it immediately and get it as dry as possible. prolonged exposure to water or moisture can also damage the bonds.

HTH! if you have any other questions about extensions that you think should be here, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Katura (Oct 5, 2006)

How about clip in extensions??? Any info on those? I've been looking around, but I dont want to buy any until I get some opinions/ comparison pictures...etc.

TIA!


----------



## MKJoy (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_How about clip in extensions??? Any info on those? I've been looking around, but I dont want to buy any until I get some opinions/ comparison pictures...etc.

TIA!_

 
I have some that I really like.  You can get them from HSN.com, and they're called Toni Brattan's Beauty Secrets.  They come in a ton of colors so they're easy to match to your hair, and they're really easy to work with.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_How about clip in extensions??? Any info on those? I've been looking around, but I dont want to buy any until I get some opinions/ comparison pictures...etc.

TIA!_

 
the one downside to clip in extensions is the price. to get a full head of clip ins can run between $200 and $700. on the plus side, they're very easy to put in and take out. i'd suggest the Raquel Welch clip ins (http://www.hairextensions.com/produc...2&cat=5&page=1) you can browse through different styles of clip in hair extensions at http://www.hairextensions.com


----------



## Katura (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MKJoy* 

 
_I have some that I really like.  You can get them from HSN.com, and they're called Toni Brattan's Beauty Secrets.  They come in a ton of colors so they're easy to match to your hair, and they're really easy to work with._

 
I wish there was a picture of these!!! Esp. the colors, I need to find a good blonde and a nice bright red...


----------



## MKJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I wish there was a picture of these!!! Esp. the colors, I need to find a good blonde and a nice bright red..._

 
They have really good color swatches on the hsn.com website.  Here's a pic of mine - my hair is about chin length, so everything longer is my extensions.


----------



## Katura (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MKJoy* 

 
_They have really good color swatches on the hsn.com website.  Here's a pic of mine - my hair is about chin length, so everything longer is my extensions._

 
Are they hard to put in? Do the clips show at all? can you feel them alot?

I have so many questions...haha...


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Are they hard to put in? Do the clips show at all? can you feel them alot?

I have so many questions...haha..._

 
putting them in is really pretty quick and simple. you just clip them in like regular barettes, you may need help getting the back clipped in though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you have really thick hair, the clips won't show. if you have extremely thin hair, they might peek out every now and again. BUT they're painted to match the hair, so if they do peek out, it's very subtle and almost unnoticable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when you have them in, it just feels like you have your hair pinned with bobby pins, so they're pretty comfortable. and if they're coming loose or one of them comes unsnapped somehow, you can feel thm so you know to fix it!


----------



## lauren006 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Clip ins!*

I got my clip ins at sally beauty supply.  They were $60 and it is all real hair and it comes with ALOT of it.  I Love it!!  Way cheaper than all that other stuff but it's the exact same thing.


----------



## aeni (Oct 26, 2006)

Hell after looking at Welch's clip ins, I'll save the $ and make my own!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Hell after looking at Welch's clip ins, I'll save the $ and make my own!_

 
seriously! her stuff is hella expensive. you might want to check out the ones they sell at Sally Beauty Supply, like Lauren said, they're MUCH cheaper, and if you get synthetics, they're even cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.sallybeauty.com


----------



## teresy12 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've heard really good things about Jessica Simpson and Ken Paves hair extension line. Their real hair ones are really over priced IMO, but their synthetic ones are reasonable.


----------



## aeni (Nov 13, 2006)

Well yeah, synthetic's always going to be cheaper than real.  But if you grow your hair out and sell it, you'll make good money!  Especially natural blondes!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 9, 2007)

My hair is so horribly thick... I could sell it off and be a millionaire without anyone even noticing that I've cut any out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great thread though! I cut my hair recently and really miss my long hair. Been thinking about extensions but never knew where to start. Now I know!


----------



## Mandy22 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have Raquel clip-in extensions and I love them, but I recently found a store in Montreal who ships (I have no idea if he ships internationaly) but he sent mine Fed Ex and they got here the NEXT day.
The website is : www.rallonges.com they are in the clip section.
I ordered the 22 inch, super Barbie style and I LOVE them.
they are amazing.
I get tons of compliments and they are so nice.
And the service was amazing.
And they were not super expensive either.. 
Love them.
it's worth checking out for sure. 
Mandy


----------



## sensuelle (Jan 30, 2007)

Some people make thier own clip ins by buying clips online at sallys or any bss and buying thier own hair. They sew the clips onto the hair.

By the way the anthem. I have had damage from individual extensions and now use the sew in track method. Will this cause balding in the future? what can i do to prevent this. thanx for th great post!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JBuiltsJuicyGrl* 

 
_By the way the anthem. I have had damage from individual extensions and now use the sew in track method. Will this cause balding in the future? what can i do to prevent this. thanx for th great post!_

 
it shouldn't, but it depends on the extent of the damage done to the hair. between putting in new extensions, use a few deep conditioners on your hair to strengthen your hair a little.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JBuiltsJuicyGrl* 

 
_Some people make thier own clip ins by buying clips online at sallys or any bss and buying thier own hair. They sew the clips onto the hair.

By the way the anthem. I have had damage from individual extensions and now use the sew in track method. Will this cause balding in the future? what can i do to prevent this. thanx for th great post!_

 
This is what I do. I buy natural hair & sew the clips on myself, I think that is the cheapest deal, and better because I can measure the tracks perfectly to my head.


----------



## maxfab (Apr 28, 2007)

do you have any advice about cutting extensions after you've put them in to blend with your natural hair?


----------



## summerofmandie (Jul 8, 2007)

i really want to get some clip in ones from sally's.  my hair is long, but i want it longer. if anyone gets them, please post pics!


----------



## iamlelilien (Jul 23, 2007)

How long does it take to put in clip-in extensions, assuming you have a full set of them?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 23, 2007)

I make my own clip-ins too....much easier & cheaper & I'm too lazy to go to a salon to put extensions in.  It's like $30-40 for super long (real) hair & $3 for each pack of clips.  

I have red, black & blonde (sometimes I dye the blonde ones with spray color cause I'm cool like that)...I don't wear them that often cause I'm super lazy & never do anything to my hair, but when I do I get tons of compliments.

Here's me w/ my blonde ones (I clipped them into my hair & cut them to the appropriate length)....


----------



## iamlelilien (Jul 23, 2007)

In addition to the question in my previous post, how do you store them when you're not wearing them?


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 23, 2007)

I had *Weave-in Human Hair 18 inch Extensions in a Level 4 color (dark brunette),*
They cost _150 dollars_ for the hair, and _80_ to get woven in. The weaving feels tight on your scalp, but after a while you get very used to it. I had them re-woven about 4 weeks later because they were coming loose, and they start to itch when they grow out.

I recently bought *Raquel Welch 18 inch clip-in extensions for 300 dollars*. I have yet to use them, but have high hopes for them!

I decided to get the clips ins the second time around because I have VERRYYY thick hair, and really only use them on special occasions when I have the time to style ALL that hair! I'll post a pic of the weave in extensions later, they look very natural.

Try them out! I missed them so much when I didn't have them, they are a lot of fun. I got a ton of compliments on mine.


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

can anyone provide any websites or hair salons in the UK that do hair extensions?  i realllly want 2 have hair extensions bt i have asked around the area i live bt they dont do it


----------



## Gloriosa (Sep 17, 2007)

You can get great human hair clip in extensions from this website:

http://www.hairextensionsnow.com

Really cheap - one piece is £9.99 [if you're normal it takes about 3 pieces to fill half your head - of you're me it takes about 6!]

And before you ask, they also deliver to the US!


----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you soo musch Gloriosa.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_can anyone provide any websites or hair salons in the UK that do hair extensions?  i realllly want 2 have hair extensions bt i have asked around the area i live bt they dont do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm fairly in touch with Alternative hair stylists as I do extension work myself but they also do regular extension work as well. If you like I can get a list of UK girlies who will do it. And I've I can't find them then all my contacts most certainly will. 

To the original poster - You didn't mention pinch braiding or the two different types of pre tipped bulk you get (stick tips/nail tips). Other than that I thought it was great info for first timers.

To people in general -  If you want to learn about how different extension methods are done or you want to have an experiment then I suggest looking here http://www.doctoredlocks.com/store/demo/tutorials.html . This site is a goldmine of information. There is also a forum dedicated to hair extensions around. If anyone wants, I'll try and dig up the link.


----------



## Purity (Dec 11, 2007)

Heavenly Hair is an international community dedciated to all sorts of hair extensions. Lots of useful info there, and you can find people doing hair extensions all over the world under the 'extensionists in your area'-forum.

I've been doing hair extensions as a hobby for the past 4 years, so if there's something you want to know, I might be able to answer it!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 12, 2007)

Ohh I forgot to mention HH. Good work on the plug there Purity!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 16, 2008)

Im wearing clip ins (real human hair) in my display pic... I love them! I wouldnt suggest getting the Jessica Simpson synthetic hair.... you cant wash and restyle them so you can really only wear them a few times before they get ratty.  Spend the extra hundred dollars or so and get real hair, you can wash and style just like your own hair! To store clip ins you should have them hanging up somewhere so they dont get tangled and wrecked.  I hang mine on my bathroom wall when im not wearing them, it looks funny but keeps them from getting wrecked.  Mine take about half an hour to put in (I dont do it often because im lazy) and they cost $200 CAN.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Im wearing clip ins (real human hair) in my display pic... I love them! I wouldnt suggest getting the Jessica Simpson synthetic hair.... you cant wash and restyle them so you can really only wear them a few times before they get ratty. Spend the extra hundred dollars or so and get real hair, you can wash and style just like your own hair! To store clip ins you should have them hanging up somewhere so they dont get tangled and wrecked. I hang mine on my bathroom wall when im not wearing them, it looks funny but keeps them from getting wrecked. Mine take about half an hour to put in (I dont do it often because im lazy) and they cost $200 CAN._

 
I'm getting human hair clip ins! Only getting them because I change my mind too much... right now I have a "pob" still but it's growing. Getting them for AUS $300, hope they aren't too much trouble to clip in... Do you wear yours everyday or for just special occasions?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriosa* 

 
_You can get great human hair clip in extensions from this website:

http://www.hairextensionsnow.com

Really cheap - one piece is £9.99 [if you're normal it takes about 3 pieces to fill half your head - of you're me it takes about 6!]

And before you ask, they also deliver to the US!_

 
I LOVE these extensions, I have the thick one at 19.99 and it is amazing I so recomened them


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Heavenly Hair is an international community dedciated to all sorts of hair extensions. _

 
Was just about to post about HH.

Also: The (formerly) Quinnster's site is brilliant for hair extensions, especially DIY/alternative stuff.

Guide to synthetic hair extensions


----------



## kimb (Mar 12, 2008)

What's the best way to get the glue off your hair with glue in extensions? Ive been told heavy conditioner


----------



## Purity (Mar 12, 2008)

*kimb:* Heavy conditioner or even better, olive oil, resolves the glue really well


----------



## kimb (Mar 12, 2008)

Will this leave to much oil on my hair where if i wanted to get more extensions in that they wont stick? LOL


----------



## Purity (Mar 13, 2008)

No, the oil rinses out completely after a few washes


----------



## kimb (Mar 14, 2008)

The conditioner i used worked perfectly thank you so much for the help!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 24, 2008)

kimb...If the conditioner ever doesn't work, you can get bond remover at Sally's for under 3$. Also, if your hair seems to be too oily you can try washing with kitchen dish soap to strip your hair of the oil (but I wouldn't really recommend doing it a lot because it probably strips your natural oils as well)

I have glued in extensions in right now. They are the only option I've tried as I have thin hair and don't feel like dealing with clips. Also, my hair is probably too thin to have them braided in because the braids would show at the top. Boo. Does anyone have any suggestions for really good glue that is CLEAR? I tried "liquid gold" this last time as it isn't colored (I'm a blonde, so) and it hasn't even held them in for a week - yuck! Usually I use a white glue (not visible but it annoys me once I take the extensions out) from Sally's which works great...had them in for like 2-3 months before with up keep.


----------



## kimb (Mar 31, 2008)

My friend who put in my extensions uses the black glue he claims that the white glue doesn't keep as good of a bond. I would love it if there was a clean glue that had a really nice hold but i haven't found one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 26, 2008)

As anyone tried the new Racoon Micro Weft extensions and if so what are they like and how long do they last?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_My friend who put in my extensions uses the black glue he claims that the white glue doesn't keep as good of a bond. I would love it if there was a clean glue that had a really nice hold but i haven't found one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!_

 
I think it just depends on each person. I use white glue and it works great. There actually is a "clear" glue called Liquid Gold you can get at beauty supply shops.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (May 12, 2008)

I got 18" purple extensions put into my hair....then cut 4" off to mix into my natural length.they are weaved in.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey y'all, I had some questions about extensions... 
A) I go to a high-end salon... how much will the "basic" extension procedure cost do you think? 
B) In your lovely ladies' opinons, should I get extensions?

pic of me:






what I want (length/texture wise, not color):




Thanks so much


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 4, 2008)

*I had purple extensions for approx 1.5months and I WILL NEVER DO IT AGAIN. My extensions were sewn into little braids that the stylist made onto my scalp. Yesterday, I decided to get them taken out because I was tired of the purple and I came back home with ALOT of hair missing. I didnt realize that since we loose hair everyday that during the time I had the extensions in, I wasnot loosing hair because the hair was "trapped" into the braid, thus I lost so much effin hair and im borderline depressed about it. as you can tell from the above pic, i have thick ass long wavy hair naturally, and now I feel like 30% of my hair is gone. I read in various blogs all night that extensions generally cause the loss of hair upon removal. I wouldnt get them done,even if someone paid me. seriously. *
*I am now on my way to GNC to pickup vitamins/supplements + Iron so that my hair grows back. I read that your diet, excerise, protein intake and Iron makes your hair grow back faster. My hair grows approx 2inches every month, so I am hoping that the use of extenions have not hurt the growth ability..ARGHHH.*

*dont do them, you will regreat it.*


----------



## Purity (Jun 7, 2008)

*exoticarbcqen:* You might feel like you have less hair than before because of the natural shedding that all comes off at once when you take the extensions out (you loose about 100 strands of hair every day, and most of them get caught in the extensions while they're in the hair - if you have your extensions for 1.5 months, this will mean about 4500 strands of hair that will be trapped in the extension bonds when you take them out), in combination that you're used to the fuller volume that you have with extensions in; even a few streaks makes a huge difference in thickness. If the extensions didn't pull on your own hair while they were in and during the time you took them out, they did probably not thin out your hair, it's the natural hair shedding and that you're used to the extra volume that makes you feel like you have lost a lot of hair. So don't panic, it will probably feel just like normal in a couple of days!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 20, 2008)

I recently got human hair clip ins and I love them. The only problem is they get kinda sore after wearing them all day, but they're really easy to put in and they look pretty natural.

Here's me without them:






And with:


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm getting married in Dec. and I have decided that I want to get extensions for the wedding. I have some questions for y'all. 


1. when should I get them done? I don't want to get them done too early and have them look NASTY by the wedding. 

2.  I go to a salon (have been a client since 2003) and they do human hair extensions. I've seen other gals get them done and they *look* fab, but I'm still skeptical. There was one chick who I *know* had to abuse her hair. My stylist gossiped to me that she left them in for SIX months!!! And she looked NASTY and BALD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But, they only offer one brand: Ultratress. I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of those? Let me know!! I want info on them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. how do most salons price these extensions? by length? type of application? number of strands attached? all of the above? 

4. has any one ever had Ultratress extensions? what did you pay for them? did you like them or not? why?

Sorry I'm being so nosy....I just want info that the salon doesn't really wanna talk about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!!


----------



## KathyKat (Aug 6, 2008)

I found pierrediamondtrends.com VERY informative!  I went ahead and purchased 3 loads of wholesale and I am booked beyond belief!!  I think they are the old Icy Hair..not sure but the quality is unbelievable!  I give them 110% credit!!  There is a great video section on that site that was truly helpful for some of my clients.

Hope this help!

Kat


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 17, 2008)

I have got the "fusion" hair extensions about 22inches of them =) They are fantastic and really really thick! I love them!
If anyone has any questions please let me know and I will be happy to answer =)


----------



## MadameXK (Aug 28, 2008)

I had Balmain extensions put in (both synthetic and real) to correct a horrible hair-cut, and I really love them. 2 have fallen out, but only because my _own_ hair was so weak (lots of bleaching) and would've fallen out anyway. They look very natural, especially after a few washes, and aren't visible at all. The glue is very firm (as in, you can't even get your fingernail in it) and as long as your hair is strong, they shouldn't come out unless you want them too!


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm gonna do my own extensions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 15, 2008)

any advice for buying clip in human hair extensions on ebay??


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 20, 2008)

Kimmy - can you tell me about bang extensions?

I want to take my bangs from this:





to this:





Do you know about how many I would need and how much this ranges in price to have done with real hair?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Kimmy - can you tell me about bang extensions?

I want to take my bangs from this:





to this:





Do you know about how many I would need and how much this ranges in price to have done with real hair?_

 
if you get permanent extensions, you'll have to check with a stylist in your area for a price quote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they shouldn't be all that expensive as you won't need much hair and the installation should be relatively quick. 

remember though, if you're getting extensions put in there you may have to work a little harder on styling to hide the bonds. the bonds won't be terribly obvious, but since your bangs are already thin, they may seem a little more obvious, if you know what i mean.

you can always get some clip ins and see how those work for you, as well. again though, you'll need to do a little styling to hide the clips. Modu Fringe Sets


----------



## page165 (Oct 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me what is needed for fusion extensions? what is better, cold or hot fusion? and can you use a flat iron to melt the extensions? probably a stupid question but everyone says the iron is just like a flat iron.
thanks


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 21, 2008)

Hot fusions are good. I had them but I removed them yesterday to change up my look. They are really durable and it took me 6 hours to remove 400 of them from my hair :-S 
Its insane! I miss them allready, I hate having short hair.

Oh and GHD's dont melt them, allready tried. The only thing that does is pure acetone, alcohol or turpentine. But dont be a dumb dumb like me and get it on your skin, because you will get 2nd degree burns from that stuff!


----------



## Brie (Oct 24, 2008)

I have clip ins I dyed some of them so i have a mixture of Red blonde light pink and hot pink.



to this





and this is with less (without the pink)


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

after a bad hair cut i have gotten jessica simpson clip ins.  i got the shortest one and my stylist cut it to blend it with my (way too short!) bob.  it looks nice though. i didn't get real hair because i know it will not be something i will do all the time or even often. but for going out or whatever it is fun because it brought my hair shoulder lenght (which i am more used to..)


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

I have some human hair clip-ins that I bought from Sally's, and I think they're great! 

I got the 18". The brand is Euronext and I got them in black. They blend very well and look very natural. I'll try to post photos soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and I only spent $85 on them!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_How about clip in extensions??? Any info on those? I've been looking around, but I dont want to buy any until I get some opinions/ comparison pictures...etc.

TIA!_

 
Depending on what your looking for if it's full coverage or just some spice and color to your hair here's what I do *and it works for me I'll have to post some pix with the extensions in* Yes this is cheating but it's cheaper to see if I like the look.

Get a wig in the color you want. I had a black one I never used, then pink, hot red, and blue. Great time to get them is around Halloween time cheap!

Now the wigs have fake hair but they are wefted *sewn together* so I take a fabric ripper and undo the seams de-taching the wefts from the wig.

Then I I fold over about 2 or 3 times depend on how thick the wefts are. I use hair glue to glue the fold over very carefully, and then I got lazy and super glued them to my clip. Then I put them in and cut them accordingly. 

Make sure to use a wig conditioner but it works and just keep them clean. 

Here are some so-so pix of them in for the longer ones I used left over human hair wefts from when I was doing bonded extensions. Another thing the wigs are great for is synth. dreads!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice! I'm waiting for the dye to fade a bit more from my hair so I can use my auburn/black ones again they are human hair I've been itching to add them to my current cut.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I have clip ins I dyed some of them so i have a mixture of Red blonde light pink and hot pink.
I go from this





to this





and this is with less (without the pink)




_


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's a photo of myself with my extensions in (not the best photo of me btw. lol.)... my curls had died a bit and they don't look blended with my hair. But they looked pretty good once I fixed them..


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Here's a photo of myself with my extensions in (not the best photo of me btw. lol.)... my curls had died a bit and they don't look blended with my hair. But they looked pretty good once I fixed them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Those look great!  What kind of extensions did you have?


----------



## shellierb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have really learned a lot here so thanks everyone.  The one thing I do not understand is when I go to a site and it says half head??? In the picture it looks like it covers her whole head so what do they mean by this?


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellierb* 

 
_I have really learned a lot here so thanks everyone.  The one thing I do not understand is when I go to a site and it says half head??? In the picture it looks like it covers her whole head so what do they mean by this?_

 
don't trust the pictures. even most of the time when it says "full head" its still too thin to blend in with an average persons whole head. a "half head" is like half of that. 

http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/q...zzabear/dp.jpg 
-my hair, im the blonde

i wear clip in extensions everyday varying from 14-20 inches. i wear 3 triple wefted strips that go around my whole head, and a pack of "full head" extensions from ebay. people think my hair is natural. its thick and it sits well, you can't see my natural hair sticking out underneath. if you want to know more, just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive been wearing extensions for about 2 years.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls.. Im back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....

Anyway... I thought what better way to start my posting again than to tell everyone that next saturday im getting the paris hilton dream catchers extensions.. they are permanent  that i have to get "re crimped" every 6 weeks (for $75 including a re-color and style) so my hair grows with them and it doenst damage my real hair...

Im sooooooooo excited!


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get extensions again!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Those look great! What kind of extensions did you have?_

 
Thank you. They look very natural in person.

Anyway, I bought them from Sally Beauty Supply for $85. The brand is Euronext and they're 100% human hair. I bought the 18" kind. I recommend buying human hair because they look more natural (imo) and you can style them a lot more than synthetic extensions. 

They're a good investment because you can dye them and even cut them when you want. But the only pain about them is the maintenance. You have to buy a special shampoo and conditioner for them to clean them. It was suggested that I buy a sulfate free and oil free shampoo and conditioner. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 27, 2009)

I have had fusion in for over a month. Before I put them in, I had a short A-line. I spent $90 at a wig shop for a whole head of hair. It isn't the best quality of hair, but it did/does the job. Next time I will be getting Indian hair which runs around $200 for a full head.
My stylist cut the hair off the weft and dipped in the wax and "rolled" it around my hair. 
I love them, but I have lost a lot of volume from brushing 10x a day and washing over the past few weeks. But, I seem to be the only one that has noticed! lol. 
I found if you treated it like your own hair, you will have longer results. You do need a sulfate free shampoo (like Pureology). 
I am sad, I will be taking them out on Wednesday. I will be putting more in around June sometime. I just need a break & I am lighting my hair back to my blonde as well.
Just an FYI, I do notice a lot of girls get "bumps" on their scalp from their hairstylists or whoever placed the fusion too close to the scalp.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 9, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to extensions and have a few questions, I just got mine put in at the salon I usually go to today for the first time. They are double wefts of 100% Remy hair and I have 4 sections of them across my head in total.

I got a full explanation of how to care for them etc, what to do and more importantly what not to do. I know they last about 4 weeks before I have to go back and have them taken out and put back in again. But here's the stupid question, how do I time it to get my own hair cut inbetween etc as I usually only get that done every 6 weeks or so? Because obviously it'd be difficult to do if the extensions were in and I still want to look after my own hair well. 

Thanks for any advice - I really can't work it out ha ha!


----------



## luvsic (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Thank you. They look very natural in person.

Anyway, I bought them from Sally Beauty Supply for $85. The brand is Euronext and they're 100% human hair. I bought the 18" kind. I recommend buying human hair because they look more natural (imo) and you can style them a lot more than synthetic extensions. 

They're a good investment because you can dye them and even cut them when you want. But the only pain about them is the maintenance. You have to buy a special shampoo and conditioner for them to clean them. It was suggested that I buy a sulfate free and oil free shampoo and conditioner. 

Hope that helps!_

 
Hey! I am going to buy these tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *excited*

Did you buy 1 or 2 packs? I heard 1 pack is not enough to look thick but other people say it is....my hair is right below my shoulders, but I don't want my extensions to look stringy.


----------



## Meisje (May 27, 2009)

I had hot fusion and I loved them... they are done after three months, and if you don't take them out they'll start to fall out everywhere. I wouldn't recommend getting "maintenance" on them at that point, just take them out after three months. 

I removed my own because my stylist wasn't available, so I took needlenose pliers and just gently crushed the glue bonds. It didn't hurt my hair at all ---- in fact, it was soft and nice after being shielded in the middle of the extensions for four months.

The turned my super thin, fine hair into long, thick mermaid hair. The only issue I had is that my hair doesn't frizz, but the extensions did, so I wasn't used to dealing with thick, frizzy hair and it took some getting used to. Washing and drying also took forever. But they looked incredible.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Hey! I am going to buy these tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *excited*

Did you buy 1 or 2 packs? I heard 1 pack is not enough to look thick but other people say it is....my hair is right below my shoulders, but I don't want my extensions to look stringy._

 
I think one package would be enough. They give you quite a lot of hair... and they're also very long. But seeing that you want them more for volume than length, put them higher on top of your head so that it'll give you the volume, because you've already got long hair. I mean, of course, it will still give you lots of length...

Anyway, check them out at Sally's and talk to a salesperson. They would probably know better than I do. But I honestly think one package is enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH and good luck! <3


----------



## luvsic (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

I recently bought EURONEXT 14-inch clip in hair extensions at Sally's, they were about 70 dollars but you get SO many wefts of hair. Although I had a few problems blending them, they make me have the long, luscious locks I've always wanted. I would recommend making them a little wavy or adding some texture (just style them like you would your own hair) because if they're completley straight they look a little too unnatural. They're great if you have short hair, just be sure to get the one that matches your hair color or else they'll be obviously fake-looking. I got dark brown, and it's lovely, it's a little lighter than my hair color but I can dye it (in the meantime it just looks like I have highlights) I can't stop raving about them! They're pretty long, they go all the way down past my boobs. They're definitely just for fun, as I wouldn't wear them every day because at the end of the day they kind of weigh your head down, but at least you know they're secure =P I straighten them and curl them, and use product in them, and they hold find cause they are 100% human hair. You can wash it and everything, they tell you so on the instructions. Once I grow my hair out I will use them for volume. 

barbie.doll, thanks so much for your help! One box is plenty, and although I have a *few* blending problems, I know those will go away once my hair grows out a little bit...anyway, my head couldn't fit anymore extensions haha. I couldn't be happier for the price I paid. Also, if anyone has any questions feel free to ask! Sorry, I don't have a picture but trust me on this, they're a great find.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 14, 2009)

I got Racoon extensions yesterday  - due to hair loss associated with poor nutrition, poor general well being and Crohn's medication my hair went very thin. I was advised by a trichologist to lose the wefts (mine were heavy and starting to pull!) and go for these to hopefully prevent any traction hair loss. I went to show them to her today and she seemed much happier that I'd taken her advice and put me on Minoxidil 4% to help kick start more regrowth of my own hair.

I absolutely love them, they seem a good solution and will last longer term. They look so natural and have been so neatly applied, plus the salon will check them every 3 weeks for free. I love having hair again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd definitely recommend them however the only downside is the large price tag associated and the 6 hours it took from start to finish, but it's given me renewed confidence so it my eyes it was worth it. Any one else have anything similar? Any experiences to share?


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for this information! I'm getting married soon and was thinking about purchasing extensions for the wedding.  I'm still trying to wrap my mind around paying all that money just for one use.


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 28, 2009)

Im going to Sallys to have a look at the clip in extnesions, i want the best colour match possible, its the human hair ones i want as i want to be able to style them, are they fairly easy to attatch?


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience of American Dreams clip in hair extensions?  ive heard a few good reviews on these from Youtube and i know Sallys sell them, i was hoping to try the Euronext ones but the UK Sallys dont stock them so i think American Dreams are the way to go, will update when i see them.


----------



## mrs.honey (Nov 3, 2009)

So i went to Sallys to have a look at the American Dreams extensions and i wasnt impressed, they were not very thick and were all ratty at the ends so i ended up ordering online with HeadKandy.com and i got the extensions today, WOW, these things are gorgeous, the colour isnt a perfect match but it blends in with the colour, i would reccomend them to anyone.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a full set of Remy human hair 25" extensions that I bought off ebay for like $50 I think it was. And then I have a synthetic 23" wavy Jessica Simpson Hairdo piece that I got for half price, like $45 off ebay. I love them both, but I like the wavy one a little bit more because I'm too lazy and like just having the one piece to attach.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 27, 2010)

I have super fine and thinning hair to the point you can see my scalp on the crown. I am able to mask that with two things but I wanted to bulk up the rest of my hair so I went to get a consultation about extensions a year ago almost to the day. The place I went to did a great job and because my hair was so fine/thin/fragile they only used half the thickness of the extensions as they would've for a normal person. They were the hot fusion type and human remy hair. They hurt like heck the first few days and I found it very hard to wash my hair the first month or so. All and all I really loved them. For once it didnt take me 2 hours to get my hair to look decent and not like threads hanging. Unfortunately I did get 4 small sections that got matted together but it was towards the time they were to come out. I literally cried when they took them out because for almost 5 months I was so used to seeing normal hair for once in my life and was left with my horrible thin hair. I couldnt afford to get new ones since I was laid off and I'm glad I didnt because they did damage my hair. Mainly it seems on one side in the front the hair is broken/frayed where the bond were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

I use HeadKandy and they are actually very good! And reasonably priced too.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone ever had your hair cornrowed and them having the extensions sewn in?? I have so many questions.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Has anyone ever had your hair cornrowed and them having the extensions sewn in?? I have so many questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's a pretty damaging technique. alot of times, putting cornrows in puts too much tension and stress on your natural hair and when you take them out much of your hair gets lost in the process. i wouldn't suggest this unless you have very strong, thick hair to begin with..


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 30, 2010)

Eek. It seems every method I've researched has long lasting damage to the hair. 

On the bright side, just bought human hair clip in extensions


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Balmain are the best keratin ext. I have ever had on my head! so silky and shiney....Unfortunately ,they are too expencive to wear them all the time


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm growing my hair out and right now it's at a really boring length - the longest part is to my shoulders, the rest a little shorter, feels like a big mullet. So I am toying with the idea of getting extensions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've read a little about the keratin fastened kind, and I am curious about the day to day upkeep.

They say that the bonds can't be wet for too long, so one has to blow-dry - but how do I make sure that the heat doesn't damage the bonds? And they say that you have to brush the hair a lot to avoid it turning into dreads and having to cut pieces of ones real hair out - but can you brush on the bonds without damaging them?

I found a salon that is in a convenient location for me, that seems to do a lot of extensions. They put pictures on their blog of previous work: Hårförlängning - Hårförlängning mitt i sommarvärmen! - wendyshair - en blogg från Devote.se
It's all in swedish of course, but does it look like they know what they are doing?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2010)

I have started to think about getting extensions - I will talk with my hair stylist about this idea


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 17, 2010)

i had it done last year..worst decision ever..the taking it out part..what a nightmare..so glad i have my headkandy clipins..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Has anyone ever had your hair cornrowed and them having the extensions sewn in?? I have so many questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I've read a little about the keratin fastened kind, and I am curious about the day to day upkeep.

They say that the bonds can't be wet for too long, so one has to blow-dry - but how do I make sure that the heat doesn't damage the bonds? And they say that you have to brush the hair a lot to avoid it turning into dreads and having to cut pieces of ones real hair out - but can you brush on the bonds without damaging them?

Hårförlängning - Hårförlängning mitt i sommarvärmen! - wendyshair - en blogg från Devote.se
It's all in swedish of course, but does it look like they know what they are doing?_

 
I have Racoon extensions, which are a resin bond. But the maintenance is very similar. You can wash your hair as you would normally, but it is best to blow dry because it's true you don't want to leave the bonds or the extension hair wet for a long period of time. I occasionally air dry but it's just so slow anyway that it's not worth it. The extension hair itself can dry out quite easily so you need to use good quality products especially conditioners. Once the bonds are in they are hard, the heat can make them soften up a little bit but once cool they set back. You have to change the sets of hair extensions regularly (every 3 to 4 months) anyway so by the time one set is worn out you're ready to take them out and replace. 

You don't have to brush the extension hair lots, but you do have to seperate each tiny bond with your fingers 2 maybe 3 times a day to ensure they do not tangle together. This can be quite time consuming but it avoids any problems. If you did get really bad tangles you may have no choice but to cut pieces out but realistically it should never come to this unless you really don't look after the extensions. I've been getting extensions a year an a half now and I've never had any issues with tangles, but the salon I use provides a good maintenance service too and I have time to keep up with it all. You can brush the bonds without damaging them but usually you would need a special extension brush which you can buy easily over the internet.

In terms of the pictures, if I can be totally honest, the extensions look  badly blended in. In some of the shots there is an obvious line where the clients own hair ends and the extensions begin. Which is due to the cutting technique of the professional. A good set of extensions should blend seamlessly. I've definitely seen worse work but I've seen better too.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Natalie. I was wondering if the bad blending in could be due to the customers not wanting their hair cut as much, because they only planned to have the extensions for a short while, maybe? But either way, I'll look around for other places.


----------



## caterine22 (Oct 16, 2010)

barbie.doll said:


>


	you are so beautiful...and you have a nice smile...

  	I`ve wanted to get some clip in extension just to thick my hair a bit...I have dark brown hair halfway down the back...still thinking of it...


----------



## COBI (Oct 17, 2010)

There are brushes you should use with extensions (loop brushes); these allow you brush the hair and minimize tangles.

  	Extensions do not necessarily need to be replaced every 3-4 months, but they need to be removed and reapplied because the further the bond gets from your scalp, the more stress it places on the hair shaft.  The extra weight as it gets further from the scalp puts the hair (from scalp to bond) under more stress (and pulling) causing a higher chance of damage; think about pulling on your hair all day long, eventually it will break.  It's very important to have reapplication done, but if the extension hair is high-quality and well-maintained (and depending on the application method chosen), it is possible utilize the same extensions for multiple applications which can significantly reduce the overall cost of long-term extensions.

  	For the same reason as outlined above, if you have someone who doesn't place them properly, you run the risk of unnecessary damage and additional expense (by not being able to go as long between reapplications.)  If you need them reapplied (because of placement) every 2 months for example, then either 1. your extension specialist is not placing them properly to begin with(i.e. placing them too low and is not very good) or 2. your hair grows mad fast.


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

thanx for the info its really helped me


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently bought two sets of new clip-in extensions, and the dyed them to match my new pink hair. I'm wearing about three quarters of them today for the first time and omg. Looooooove. This is my first time curling extensions too. I think it turned out well. 

  	Here's what I look like without them in:





  	And here's what they look like today:


----------

